# A Word of Encouragement for Pastors



## SEAGOON (Oct 10, 2007)

Dear Brothers in Christ,

I wasn't sure were to put this, but since depression in the ministry is part of the Christian walk and Spiritual Warfare, I figured it belonged here...

For those of you who labor in difficult and from a human perspective, relatively thankless callings, I hope the following will be an encouragement to you:

A Word of Encouragement for Dejected Pastors

Or at the very least, I hope it will give you a fresh perspective on your difficulties...


----------

